# What's a good way to learn filmmaking for a newbie?



## Benny (Apr 11, 2010)

(Sorry for posting this here but in the "non degree" forum it seems not as busy in there.)

I'm 32 years old and have been at the same job for way too long. I'm looking for a change. 

Filmmaking, like many here, is something that I keep thinking about wanting to try. 

Film school is something I may consider but before going down that road, I want to find out if this is something I'm interested in by trying it out hands on. 

I was hoping there was a program or a class for this upcoming summer that could teach the basics of filmmaking. 

Like I saw NYFA has a 4 week class in Orlando, which is great for someone like me I think cause it introduces me to this craft. However I have heard mixed reviews, to say the least, about NYFA so I'm a bit hesitant. 

Is there anything else out there that I'm not seeing similar to NYFA?

I saw USC has a summer film program so that's an option but I don't know how it is cause I haven't seen as many reviews for it. 

Thanks for reading and I enjoying reading threads in here about people pursuing their passion!


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 11, 2010)

Before you start investing a lot of money into filmmaking as a hobby. I would first look on craigslist and see who needs crew members. It's an excellent way to meet local filmmakers in your area and network. 

SilverLenz


----------



## eRicher (Apr 11, 2010)

I would recommend taking a look into VFS. Vancouver Film School has summer intensives (1 week) for different areas in filmmaking, I went there last summer and it was great, pretty short though but it is the best way to get near a film school (actually shoot a short) and feel a quick glimpse of what it would be if you studied there for the whole program, they have 1yr programs.  So thats my opinion, take a look at VFS.


----------



## Mrpels (Apr 11, 2010)

When Orson Welles was about to start shooting his first movie he viewed 2 films repetitively. These two films were John Ford's Stagecoach and Robert Wiene's The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari. The film Welles directed was Citizen Kane. I guess this is the cheapest way to learn filmmaking, lol.


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 11, 2010)

I did a summer directing workshop at Columbia that was fantastic. It's about the same price as USC. But you walk away with two really great films that you own.


----------



## Malachi (Apr 11, 2010)

Personally, I agree with the old saying that the best way is to keep making and watching movies.  Most people who end up making good films spend a ton of time watching them and a ton of time making them or at least telling stories in some other visual way.  I know some who spent much of their childhood making little films on their parents video-cameras.  Others, like me, we made a lot on their computer with cartoon making programs.  Others would draw comic strips which is also a way to get used to visual story-telling.  

I'm not trying to imply that eveyrone has to be a director but I kind of think that given how insanely difficult this business is, it's really only worth it if you LOVE to make films.  It can take years and even decades to break into and a HUGE amount of financial sacrifice.  If you don't love to make films then it's really not worth it.  

What was your old job?  What draws you to film?  What experience have you had?  All of these would be useful in figuring out the next step.


----------



## L@la (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with eRicher's suggestion of looking into VFS. 

I applied to AFI, but if I don't get in, I'll be heading to VFS' digital character animation program in August.
You'll come out of there with a solid short and a good bit of knowledge, which you can use when you apply for crew positions. 

Not everyone can learn by just watching movies then making them. I know a lot of folks who are incredibly intelligent, passionate and knowledgeable of film, but still can't make a decent one and could benefit from some instruction. Some have had the instruction and still can't do it and others have had no training and are great at it. 
Each of us learns in different ways. You have to find what best suits you. 

Whatever you decide, good luck.


----------



## jquastel (Aug 5, 2020)

Langara. Creative Arts & Industries
					






					langara.ca


----------

